# slingshot ammo



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

What would be your suggestions for good, cheap ammo and where would you get it? Before somebody says it, no not rocks. Rocks and me dont go together. Too many bad experiences.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Royal steel ball is great if you want to but a larger amount. (Ask for slingshot ammo) 1.50$/lbs + shipping. Simpleshot has a deal now for 30$ shipped for 10lbs. For simple shot use coupon code "WEEKENDAMMO".


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hi newb...and welcome to the sickness we call the forum.

Dollar store marbles are great...and cheap. For normal amounts of steel, I would go to Simple-Shot.com. For very large amounts of steel..such as 25 pounds of any one size, then go to http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/...give them a call and tell them you want slingshot ammo.

I'm not a fan of rocks either...I'm a fat boy and I don't like bending that far down .

Keep shooting.

Todd


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

:yeahthat: on the dollar store marbles.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Hi newb...and welcome to the sickness we call the forum.
> 
> Dollar store marbles are great...and cheap. For normal amounts of steel, I would go to Simple-Shot.com. For very large amounts of steel..such as 25 pounds of any one size, then go to http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/...give them a call and tell them you want slingshot ammo.
> 
> ...


How much is it to buy from royal? I cant build a backdrop (parents wont let me) so i lose my ammo pretty fast and i will need lots of it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The shipping will be different for you than it was for me. The best thing to do is to call them and talk to them. They are really good to deal with....so is Nathan at Simple-Shot.

I would start with marbles and go from there....then you can get shooting right away.

An old tee shirt or two hung up outside (where it's safe to shoot and no one or no thing is behind it) will stop the ammo and drop them to the ground so you can save them....saving you a bunch of money.

Todd


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

If you are going to be plinking then I suggest bbs because bbs are cheap, you won't break anything, and they are just fun to shoot.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Marbles!


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> The shipping will be different for you than it was for me. The best thing to do is to call them and talk to them. They are really good to deal with....so is Nathan at Simple-Shot.
> 
> I would start with marbles and go from there....then you can get shooting right away.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice but my parents are all about "purity of nature" and wont let me build anything that will interfere with the way our property looks. Our house also happens to be in a large flat area so no hills for backdrops either.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Arber said:


> If you are going to be plinking then I suggest bbs because bbs are cheap, you won't break anything, and they are just fun to shoot.


For now i am only plinking but only till i am accurate enough to hunt. It also seems that i am always a similar distance from the target consistantly at all ranges. I have a six inch group at 10 meters and 60 meters which is the furthest i can shoot in the field area.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hard, round candies make pretty good ammo for plinking. And they dissolve nicely in the rain, so there are no adverse environmental effects.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

BBs Are Pretty Cheap, So I'd Recommend Them, Marbles And Hard Candies Are Also Good For The Availability Of Them. 
Because You Seem To Be Quite Accurate, You Could Make A Small Portable Catchbox That You Set Up For Shooting, And Take Down When You Finish. That Way There Would Be No Permanent Impurity, And You Can Reuse The Ammo.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, for ammo. Get marbles, as suggested by others.

For a catchbox, I have a easy solution for you.
See if you can get your hands on a large(ish) cardboard box.

Hang a tshirt over the front

And wala, a easily portable catch box, Just mount it on a garden chair for outside shooting, And it takes seconds to pack up and bring inside.

Its what i did when i first started the sport 
Now i've built a portable wooden one with a mat as the backstop, Its still portable, but as i'm unsure as of your age and build, I wouldn't know if this would be a viable option for you.

Good luck with the sport, And your parents allowing you to do things!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

clay balls fire harden works very well and you can make them to the sizes you like.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, if you want to try out a few sizes then check out simple-shots sampler pack HERE


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

At cub-scout camp they had us shooting dried pinto beans!

-GB


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm planning on making a portable catchbox out of my old school bookbag so I can go shooting in a secluded part of a local park. I have it lined with a sunday paper and polytarp from a cat litter bag. When all zipped up, it can carry a couple forks, some ammo, and some bands, all the while looking like an innocuous man purse. Catch boxes don't need to be a permanent fixture, and you'll soon be able to easily keep all your shots in an 11"x17" area (the size of a copy paper box or a half sheet of newspaper).


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Great news! After lots of begging and promises, i have permission to set up ONE catchbox and only in that one field as long as it wont overly interrupt the "spiritual energies" there.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Feng Shui slingshots? I'm sure some of the works of art numerous form members create and call slingshots would improve the spiritual energy!

-GB


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Good news thats very good. We all need catch box for safety and for the bank.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

newbslingshotter said:


> What would be your suggestions for good, cheap ammo and where would you get it? Before somebody says it, no not rocks. Rocks and me dont go together. Too many bad experiences.


Plinking ammo- BB's.

you can shotgun.

A 6,000 pack is somewhere around $8.

It will last a long time.

Hunting ammo- proper ball bearings or clay. Lead is too expensive unless you cast it or buy a #50 bag of buckshot.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Do some searching on catch-boxes. There was one a while ago (I think AllBunsGlazing may have done it) that was a breakdown portable rig. The frame was made out of PVC pipe and it used a couple T-shirts. You could set it up, use it and then break it down and put it away. Should keep mom and dad from bellyaching too much. If they're all about "purity of nature" they'll probably end up getting on your case about leaving your ammo on the ground, so you might do well to get ready for that eventuality.

Edit... If you do any amount of shooting on an ongoing basis, your ammo cost will get to be a problem. A catch-box really is the way to go.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Do some searching on catch-boxes. There was one a while ago (I think AllBunsGlazing may have done it) that was a breakdown portable rig. The frame was made out of PVC pipe and it used a couple T-shirts. You could set it up, use it and then break it down and put it away. Should keep mom and dad from bellyaching too much. If they're all about "purity of nature" they'll probably end up getting on your case about leaving your ammo on the ground, so you might do well to get ready for that eventuality.
> 
> Edit... If you do any amount of shooting on an ongoing basis, your ammo cost will get to be a problem. A catch-box really is the way to go.


Also here is a good one on here http://m.instructables.com/id/Slingshot-Backstop-or-Catch-box/

Here is AGB vid


----------



## MCepster (Apr 7, 2014)

ice cubes they melt when done shooting and are free though they are not so hard :target:


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

BBs? Are these the plastic 6mm BB that shoots from airsoft guns?


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

purpleslice said:


> BBs? Are these the plastic 6mm BB that shoots from airsoft guns?


No. They are talking about the .177 steel ones for bb guns.


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

Cheapest ammo i found (use it when i don't have lead) is steel rod for concrete elements 12mm (half inch) in diameter. I cut it 12mm (half inch) long and it weight 11 gram (170 grain). It fly straight and hit hard. Work good for me (for hunting) , and it is wery cheap.

Cheers.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I usually go to the local dollar store and they have alot! of marbles!


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

grada974 said:


> Cheapest ammo i found (use it when i don't have lead) is steel rod for concrete elements 12mm (half inch) in diameter. I cut it 12mm (half inch) long and it weight 11 gram (170 grain). It fly straight and hit hard. Work good for me (for hunting) , and it is wery cheap.
> 
> Cheers.


Commonly known as Rebar.

Very, very cheap, but will cut your hands and kill your bands.

BB's are still cheaper for plinking cans and such.

Marbles don't biodegrade. Sadly.


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

Rathunter said:


> Commonly known as Rebar.
> 
> Cheapest ammo i found (use it when i don't have lead) is steel rod for concrete elements 12mm (half inch) in diameter. I cut it 12mm (half inch) long and it weight 11 gram (170 grain). It fly straight and hit hard. Work good for me (for hunting) , and it is wery cheap.
> 
> ...


 No sharp edges because I blunted edge with angle grinder, so It is safe for hands and bands. It is a little more work but you get a very cheap and efficient ammo.

Cheers


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

marbles don't degrade, but they don't pollute, either. They're just melted, fused sand and completely bio-stable. Got to leave the archaeologists of the future something. Think how cool it is to find an old arrow head or musket ball.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Well I would like to say my cheep friend shoots Gobstoppers or any other round candy, but only out of the really expensive slingshots. . yeh he is water tight. Hope he sees this post. but candy is good less expensive good ammo


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

As stated. If you build a decent catchbox ... ammo can last a very long time. If I ONLY shot at a catchbox I would probably only need to buy 5 pounds every ten years or so. But I like to shoot at random things in the woods ... so my ammo disappears quickly.

As for cheap ammo that shoots pretty well ... hex nuts. Marbles are cheap too ... but not as cheap as hex nuts.


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought a pack of 500gm DAS air dried clay, made them into balls (very easy) and leave to dry for 24 hours.

Great for indoor plinking as I can't bring a slingshot outdoors.

For catch box, I made used of an old foldable laundry drier, stitched together old towels for back, sides and bottom.

Secured by zipties at various points and I've got a next to nothing indoor catch box.

Targets: soda cans, cardboards, rolled up old socks (best).










As I am using clay balls, I love using soft targets, rolled socks being the favorite.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Just curious, but wouldn't candy eventually create a possible rodent/insect problem as the sweetness builds up?


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

grada974 said:


> Cheapest ammo i found (use it when i don't have lead) is steel rod for concrete elements 12mm (half inch) in diameter. I cut it 12mm (half inch) long and it weight 11 gram (170 grain). It fly straight and hit hard. Work good for me (for hunting) , and it is wery cheap.
> 
> Cheers.


If ......I mean when...... the lawnmower throws one through the patio door or the window of the BMW, your fengshui is well and truly cooked.

Improvise a catch box you can hide after using, and get a bunch of marbles.

BBs work but you have to reduce the power of your bands and they are a pain to load in the pouch.

Steel is not for beginners. IMO of course, YMMV.


----------

